# Creamy Lime Sauce



## LAJ (Feb 20, 2011)

3/4 cup sour cream (not low-fat)
1/3 cup whipping cream (not whipped)
1/3 cup mayo (no substitutions)
1/4 cup fresh lime juice
1 garlic clove/pressed
1/2 teasoon salt or less

Whisk all ingredients together. Cover and chill at least 1 hour.
Serve on chicken or flank steaks with torillas. (This sauce is great for Cuban and Caribbean food/which I make often.)


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 5, 2012)

That sounds delicious, thanks for sharing


----------

